# MAXIMA MODS? Bang for the buck!??



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

i AM getting a 2000 SE 5 Spd this week 
just verified 

i have some money to play around, but want to know
what the smart mods are...
and how much they cost and the HP gain?

Intake
Exhaust Pipes
any ECU computer upgrade?
any well priced superchargers?

and WHERE do i get this stuff?
thanks!!

AJ

[email protected]
or post here


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

check with JWT (Jim Wolf Technology)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

WHERE

can i get some good mods? for a good price?

anyone give me a bang for the buck list??

thanks!
IS AN ECU upgrade the way to go?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

try www.cattman.com they have a good amount of the stuff you are looking for. Also www.courtestyparts.com. You can also go to stillen.com for the supercharger but that will cost you alot. check with these first they will give you good service.

Good luck dude


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Intakes:
Frankencar- http://frankencar.com/
JWT- http://www.custommaxima.com/JimWolfIntake.htm
Place Racing- http://www.custommaxima.com/PlaceRacingCAI.htm

Exhaust Pipes
Y-pipe- http://www.custommaxima.com/Ypipe.htm
Best Exhaust mod combined w/and intake
http://www.budgetexhaust.com

Cat-Back -http://www.custommaxima.com/CattmanCatBackExhaust.htm
Or Greddy or Apexi

any ECU computer upgrade? NO

any well priced superchargers? NO $3,500-$4,000

also try...these places...
http://www.eatricezone.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/index.html
http://www.procarparts.com/index.cfm
http://www.custommaxima.com/main.htm
http://stillen.com/
http://maxima.cardomain.com/member_...ed&stock_sound=checked&spl=checked&sq=checked


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Biggest bang for the buck for more power is intake and y-pipe.

Maxedout97maxima's links are pretty good.

Gains from intake, y-pipe, exhaust are all similar regardless of who makes it. Period.

That said, I've used stuff from:
www.cattman.com
www.placeracing.com - (cattman is a reseller for PR's intakes)
www.warpspeedperformance.com
www.jimwolftechnology.com

*Personal opinions*: pick up any intake- I prefer a cold air, although I've only used Place Racing's intake. Injen, Frankencar, Stillen, Jim Wolf, and a bunch of others all do Maxima intakes.

Y-pipe: if you live in a mild climate, pick up a budget y-pipe. $200 can't be beat, and the gains are close enough to the $300 or $400 ones not to matter! If it snows, pick up a stainless steel one from Cattman or Warpspeed. Performance is basically the same all around so don't get your panties in a wad about it. 

ECU: *They don't make one* for 1997+ cars, and 1999+ cars don't have any thing in sight yet. Older ones (96 and before) can go to Jim Wolf or G-Force Engineering, and some 97's can fit `96 ECUs. (98+ doesn't work due to odometer differences)

As Maximas are naturally aspirated anyway, ECU gains aren't that big.

Exhaust: if you've done y-pipe and intake and stuff... and you want the noise, go ahead and do exhaust. Cattman, Stillen, Warpspeed, GReddy, and a bunch of others have exhaust. With a y-pipe, they're all going to be loud, so pick and choose whatever you like best.

Forced induction: check www.maxima.org 's forums. Superchargers and turbos are out now. $3500+ basically. The Stillen SC is a proven component. I don't know if your 5th gen has a turbo out yet, but all the turbos so far are new and relatively unproven as far as reliability.

Brakes: stock brakes are fine, even for light autocross or track work. Upgrade pads to Porterfield R4S or some other high-peformance street compound (Hawk HP+, Performance Friction Carbon Metallic, Axxis Ultimates, etc.), I think www.maximadriver.com has a running group deal on Porterfield. Swap out brake lines to stainless steel ones if you;d like a firmer brake pedal (try www.eatricezone.com for SS lines and Motul 600 high-performance brake fluid), but if you just want power and don't plan to do any auto-x or track racing, stick with stock brakes with high performance pads and you'll be fine.

Suspension: Pick up a Front Strut Tower Brace (FSTB) and rear sway bar (RSB). Cheaper options- try www.procarparts.com 's FSTB (or buy one on eBay, all the generic ones work fine) or www.courtesyparts.com 's one. Stillen and Cattman make expensive ones that are stiffer, but unless you race I doubt you could tell the difference- I can't anyway.  RSB... again if you don't race, buy the cheaper one-- Addco or Progress, Cattman has both of 'em. If you need an adjustable one, Stillen's is the only one, I think-- thankfully it's a quality part.

For springs/shocks and stuff, it could take a whole post to write about 'em, but go KYB AGX for struts/shocks (I think they have a gen5 application now, if not, Cattman has a set that will work) and whatever you want for springs. Koni, Tokico, and KYB are the only ones out with performance Maxima dampers at the moment, and KYB AGX are by far the best option at the moment. You could do coilovers, but a proper coilover setup is best for those with racing intentions and is $1400+.

*Again, these are personal opinions!*

I'm not trying to be complete here in my list...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice write up Brian...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Brian,

Do you think that the Y-pipe with the stock exhaust really makes that much difference? Shouldn't you open up the exhaust a little more to be effective? Also, the ECU supposedly gives about 10% gains in HP for NA maximas or so I have heard. It is too bad that superchips doesn't sell them anymore, they were my favorite. 

Don't forget that a good set of tires/rims is also very important.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

The stock exhaust on a Maxima is actually pretty decent. The Y-Pipe is where all the gains are made pretty much. A new exhaust is only good for maybe 3-4 hp on a N/A car. 



cneary812 said:


> *Brian,
> 
> Do you think that the Y-pipe with the stock exhaust really makes that much difference? Shouldn't you open up the exhaust a little more to be effective? Also, the ECU supposedly gives about 10% gains in HP for NA maximas or so I have heard. It is too bad that superchips doesn't sell them anymore, they were my favorite.
> 
> Don't forget that a good set of tires/rims is also very important. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Just go straight for the supercharger.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

20th maxstyle said:


> *Just go straight for the supercharger. *


Yeah and the rest of the other mods will be required.. LoL..



Like the man said, go for a y-pipe if you want performance.. 

I wouldn't go to stillen directly for a part. They aren't the friendliest when it comes to customer service...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

What kind of gains are we talking with the intake and the Y pipe on a 1998 Max? Do these mods add to the noise level of the car? 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Similiar question as Dave's, what kind of hp gain could you expect with a 2000 SE?


----------

